# I think im going to have to sell daughters pony



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i think we are going to have to sell my daughters pony,buisiness is crappy,hubby hasnt brought any wages home since first week in august,buisiness is only just scraping enough in to pay their overheads we are living on my money alone,which is a huge strain,i owe £400+ livery,the farrier.feed bills not to mention rent and household stuff horses need shoeing again,i really dont want to but dont see any other way out....


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> i think we are going to have to sell my daughters pony,buisiness is crappy,hubby hasnt brought any wages home since first week in august,buisiness is only just scraping enough in to pay their overheads we are living on my money alone,which is a huge strain,i owe £400+ livery,the farrier.feed bills not to mention rent and household stuff horses need shoeing again,i really dont want to but dont see any other way out....


Awww sweetheart not good 

I have been through the same sort of year to be honest and it doesn't look like it is going to get much better, I applied for working family tax credits and they awarded me a small amount each week which is a really big help x

hope things get better soon hun x x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, I know how you feel.
We we nearly sold our PS3 and Wii yesterday cos we're in so much trouble.
We just don't know what to do either.
Hope things get better for you.
x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Times are tough all round but so sad when it affects things we hold so dear  

Don't suppose you can part loan it at all ???

Find someone cash rich and time poor who wants to pay for the priveledge of regular riding :idea:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> i think we are going to have to sell my daughters pony,buisiness is crappy,hubby hasnt brought any wages home since first week in august,buisiness is only just scraping enough in to pay their overheads we are living on my money alone,which is a huge strain,i owe £400+ livery,the farrier.feed bills not to mention rent and household stuff horses need shoeing again,i really dont want to but dont see any other way out....


What about putting him on loan for a while?. God it's hard to give them up. Hope you hubby find's work soon.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive had share/loan ads out for months with no response hsbc are being bartendersthey have just slapped a £350 charge on his account for not paying his loan/card they can see nothings gone in for months!! plus they ring all day everyday till late at night,talk about harassment:cursing:we got a bit of tax credit,but he cant sign on because of the buisiness,and there are no jobs around! cab this week i think


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Really feel for you 


Is it just the running costs of the horse ??

Maybe you could offer him free to someone you know who can just take on his costs for say an agreed 6 months ???

Maybe your daughter could still have a ride twice a week as payment instead of them paying for the loan.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What does your daughter think about this? Is she an avid rider and will it upset her social life being ponyless? If it won't be too much of a strain to her then I'd say try to sell, if it will then I'd be finding alternative ways to raise money. Quiet frankly 1 pony isn't going to make you much, and you can save on his keep. Scout around find a field to rent, around here you can rent a 4 acre field for £500 a year, that will keep 3 horses if you are careful with land management. Can the pony go barefoot? Trims are only around £15 (well here they are) and can be done 8 weeks if the pony is in work. Alot of native types manage perfectly barefoot. How about a sharer? Someone who will contribute to his keep? Keep the pony out this winter (if you don't already) save a fortune on bedding and all round healthier for the pony.

I'm struggling right now and can't afford to eat myself but the last thing that will go is my horse. I've bought hay in bulk saving myself £80 for the winter. I've recycled and mended all his old winter rugs so I've not had to buy any this year. I've cleaned and reproofed them myself. I'm giving lesson's on him once a week to a girl on the yard who is horseless, in exchange she buys a bag of feed once a month and I get him exercised while I can sit on my bum and shout at her!!! I've changed his feed to a brand which is better quality therefore I can feed him less and remove the need for other supplements, contact your feed makers they are a mine of useful information. Allen & Page have saved me a fortune with their advise and the bonus is my horse is in better condition than he's ever been!!

I totally understand how you feel, but in a years time things might have changed. Totally depends on your daughter, you know what effect this will have on her so weigh up the benefits to your finances over her feelings.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh no, I really feel for you, things aren't do great here either. I'm surprised no one wants to loan, I have a friend way up north who just can't find one to loan! I hope it works out for you


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I really feel for you and your daughter, trouble is I dont know what its like with you but down here in Wales prices are on the floor, well bred ponies are practically being given away. We have also had a hell of a year with our business but things do seem to be picking up a bit (touch wood). Hope you can find an answer to it all.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

sillygilly said:


> I really feel for you and your daughter, trouble is I dont know what its like with you but down here in Wales prices are on the floor, well bred ponies are practically being given away. We have also had a hell of a year with our business but things do seem to be picking up a bit (touch wood). Hope you can find an answer to it all.


Yeah same here in North Wales. We had the yearly auction last week, shocking that colts were going for £10 and yearlings £18!!!!!!!! One little dot sold for £5.


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Trouble is they are going for meat, still although its very hard its better than starving which is what is going to happen. I cant go to markets at moment cos I dont like seeing it and will end up buying one when Ive got enough to look after.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

JSR said:


> What does your daughter think about this? Is she an avid rider and will it upset her social life being ponyless? If it won't be too much of a strain to her then I'd say try to sell, if it will then I'd be finding alternative ways to raise money. Quiet frankly 1 pony isn't going to make you much, and you can save on his keep. Scout around find a field to rent, around here you can rent a 4 acre field for £500 a year, that will keep 3 horses if you are careful with land management. Can the pony go barefoot? Trims are only around £15 (well here they are) and can be done 8 weeks if the pony is in work. Alot of native types manage perfectly barefoot. How about a sharer? Someone who will contribute to his keep? Keep the pony out this winter (if you don't already) save a fortune on bedding and all round healthier for the pony.
> 
> I'm struggling right now and can't afford to eat myself but the last thing that will go is my horse. I've bought hay in bulk saving myself £80 for the winter. I've recycled and mended all his old winter rugs so I've not had to buy any this year. I've cleaned and reproofed them myself. I'm giving lesson's on him once a week to a girl on the yard who is horseless, in exchange she buys a bag of feed once a month and I get him exercised while I can sit on my bum and shout at her!!! I've changed his feed to a brand which is better quality therefore I can feed him less and remove the need for other supplements, contact your feed makers they are a mine of useful information. Allen & Page have saved me a fortune with their advise and the bonus is my horse is in better condition than he's ever been!!
> 
> I totally understand how you feel, but in a years time things might have changed. Totally depends on your daughter, you know what effect this will have on her so weigh up the benefits to your finances over her feelings.


thing is she`s now 14,in the whole of the summer hols she saw amber twice!!!she`s more interested in her friends now,this weekend she spent with friends,not once going to see her or even asking after her! pony is 13.2hh,a weight carrier,but i still have my mare she can ride.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sillygilly said:


> I really feel for you and your daughter, trouble is I dont know what its like with you but down here in Wales prices are on the floor, well bred ponies are practically being given away. We have also had a hell of a year with our business but things do seem to be picking up a bit (touch wood). Hope you can find an answer to it all.


I wouldnt accept any less than £1400 for her,i put her for sale a few months back but chickened out,i advertised her for £1800 i had a few calls but put them off...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about your 14 years old, my sister is going the the same thing, and her pets are getting no attention from her at all. Maybe it would be for the best to put her back up for sale, and see if there's any takers? You could always vet homes, check them out first. You never know, there might be someone who would keep in touch.,


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> thing is she`s now 14,in the whole of the summer hols she saw amber twice!!!she`s more interested in her friends now,this weekend she spent with friends,not once going to see her or even asking after her! pony is 13.2hh,a weight carrier,but i still have my mare she can ride.


In which case I'd say for your pockets and for the pony itself then it's time to sell. I hate to see pony's doing no work when they could offer another child so much. Sadly you are unlikely to get what she's really worth in this market but definatley agree it's time to find her a new home.


----------



## lucysmum (May 2, 2009)

It's weird because ive been keeping one eye out for a first pony for my tall 12 yr old. im thing 13 something is too small, but i cant find anything suitable. 

Its a very expensive hobby and im amazed as you are struggling you can keep one horse going, let alone 2. Are things really that bad? if so i know this sounds awful but why arnt you selling both if you are struggling, hard as it is, but if your girl isnt that interested she isnt going to miss riding much. What sort of pony , size, colour , breed is it? and where are you?


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

i know how you feel, i thought i was going to lose my horse a few times over the last couple of years because of various events in my life. then just when i was getting back on my feet i had to have my lovely mare put to sleep. i wish i could help you out but i'm in the north of scotland. i can afford to keep a horse but not to buy one. i wish you well for the future and i hope things get better.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This may be a totally silly suggestion but is it possible you could contact your local riding schools and offer her on an indefinite free loan (draw up a proper agreement for them to pay all upkeep including vets) until you get back on your feet or you may a decision as to whether you want to sell her? 

BTW anyone interested in horses; I seem to remember seeing a piece on tv last year on a racehorse rescue up around Lancaster somewhere. They take in retired racehorses, re school them for normal riding and then rehome them. So far as I can recall you don't actually buy the horse - it is on indefinite loan and I don't think they ask any money for them. You do have to undergo a home check sort of thing to ensure you have the facilities in place to care for the horse. So if you can't afford to actually buy a horse this may be of interest to you.


----------

